# Dean Powell dead?



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Both del chisora and tony bellew havd tweeted it
Shocking news if true and RIP to him if it is true


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Really hope this isn't true.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Buncey and Paul Smith seem to have confirmed it too...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

*Frank Warren ‏@frankwarren_tv*

STATEMENT: All of us are deeply saddened and shocked by the loss of our very close friend and colleague, Dean Powell.

Dean was a valued and popular member of our team and within the sport of boxing

Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved ones for their tragic loss.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

He's just won back to back WBO matchmaker of the year awards to!!! Sick joke if not true.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Used to love interviews with Dean Powell. Sad to hear.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Shit news, RIP.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

- DC - said:


> He's just won back to back WBO matchmaker of the year awards to!!! Sick joke if not true.


It's almost always true, just takes an hour or two to confirm.

Shocking news, he was a great aid to Warren's team and boxing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

- DC - said:


> He's just won back to back WBO matchmaker of the year awards to!!! Sick joke if not true.


deleted.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This is really sad


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> There is a time and a play DC. Mods please delete this post.


WTF are you on about? "Time and a place"

What are you trying to start in another thread again and especially a thread like this one? Talking about "time and a place" :-(

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocking. I don't really know what to say.

RIP Dean.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't stand the way people just blurt something out without? The full details.

"Oh so and so is dead"

How did he die mate?

"Don't know"

Fairplay? If he is dead, why not just wait and find out the details and then say something.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> I can't stand the way people just blurt something out without? The full details.
> 
> "Oh so and so is dead"
> 
> ...


Sometimes they dont always disclose it, sometimes they do. I agree to a certain extent, but ultimately all that matters is that it appears he is dead. Cruel world.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Sad loss to British boxing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Dean was always a great addition to a corner team, and a smart, humble man by most accounts I've heard. The role of a matchmaker is often undervalued, but they build and break careers in a way even the best promoters often can't.

What a shame that he's died so young.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crazy if true. It seems the people in the know are reporting it which makes me believe it is true but the internet has me skeptical on everything until its blatantly clear it is the truth.

RIP if so, hopefully it is a sick get spreading rumours.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Really sad news, always came across as a nice guy in interviews as well. 

R.I.P :-(


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Bloody hell, he's nothing in age. Crap news.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely speechless when I read this. Terrible, terrible news. Thoughts and prayers with his loved ones.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Wasn't he in Clev's corner for the Kovalev fight a couple weeks back?

It amazes me how quick things happen. It was only a week or so ago that he won that award again.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Shocking news. Sad day. R.I.P.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

R.I.P anyway.

Its still annoying the way people, like to appear all important! Breaking the news first, all important and compassionate people.

Such great people out there.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

RIP. A great shame.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Wasn't he in Clev's corner for the Kovalev fight a couple weeks back?
> 
> It amazes me how quick things happen. It was only a week or so ago that he won that award again.


Gary Lockett says he spoke to him last night and was meeting him tomorrow! And now he's gone, mad how life can change for the worse so quickly.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Wasn't he at the Edwards-Ojuederie fight just yesterday? Sad, sad news if true


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Shocking 
RIP


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Gary Lockett says he spoke to him last night and was meeting him tomorrow! And now he's gone, mad how life can change for the worse so quickly.


Too true mate. I've seen it happen myself. I guess when its your time, its your time. If you gotta go, you gotta go.

Its sad but a fact of life. His death is actually really bad news for a lot of people, also for Frank Warren in a lot of ways being the matchmaker and helping out a lot of fighters. Frank may be controversial and a bit of a hate figure, but Dean was the opposite.

From my neck of the woods n' all.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's hope people can stay reserved on this one until we have all the facts.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Grant said:


> Saw the same rumour.
> 
> There will be lots of rumours so hopefully not true.


:huh


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP Dean


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Very sad news. RIP Dean.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Let's hope people can stay reserved on this one until we have all the facts.


This.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That is a terrible shame.
Dean was a big fan of The Small Faces and tried very hard to help Steve Marriot and Ronnie Lane through some hard times.

So sorry the pain was so bad Dean.But nothing can't be fixed in time except this.I'd love to think his pain is over but I know from experience the damage and pain suicide brings for those left behind.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Let's hope people can stay reserved on this one until we have all the facts.


:deal


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Please can we not discuss rumors until facts are known.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Its so weird, I was just looking at his tweets yesterday showing off his Adidas Gazelle collection


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Very sad news...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Terrible news. 

RIP.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

RIP, just been awared by scott harrison


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

So sad, seemed like a nice guy whenever he was interviewed.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ing_hit_by_a_train_at_New_Cross_Gate_station/


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

RIP horrible horrible news.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Shocking news, RIP hope he has gone to a better place.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ing_hit_by_a_train_at_New_Cross_Gate_station/


Man,that's so sad.Assuming that was Dean
When are we allowed to talk about it being sad that Dean felt the need to take his own life(if he did) Rob?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Man,that's so sad.Assuming that was Dean
> When are we allowed to talk about it being sad that Dean felt the need to take his own life(if he did) Rob?


I am not the only person that suggested its not appropriate to discuss how a man died based on rumors. If you cannot figure out why thats the case....


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Man,that's so sad.Assuming that was Dean
> When are we allowed to talk about it being sad that Dean felt the need to take his own life(if he did) Rob?


Probably when official word comes from the family


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think its to bad, its not like anyone is reveling in it, there just passing information across and considering thats whats coming from mainly the same source as the people who are saying he has passed away then I dont think its that bad to say.

Elsewise we may as well shut down the whole thread until its is official.

And also 90% of what gets posted onto he forum as a whole is rumours.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

RIP very sad news


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I tend to agree lets try and refrain from speculation until the facts emerge, the article says a man was hit by a train not that he threw himself in front of a train and certainly doesn't name Dean Powell so I think it's probably right to at least get clarification on the circumstances before saying anything else. If you google it this thread comes up immediately and I don't think it would be nice for a friend or family to have to read several pages of people discussing details that maybe wholely untrue and probably quite upsetting for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I don't think its to bad, its not like anyone is reveling in it, there just passing information across and considering thats whats coming from mainly the same source as the people who are saying he has passed away then I dont think its that bad to say.
> 
> Elsewise we may as well shut down the whole thread until its is official.
> 
> And also 90% of what gets posted onto he forum as a whole is rumours.


A man has died. Its a little different to whether Oscar De La Hoya is making a comeback.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Terrible news. RIP Dean.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> A man has died. Its a little different to whether Oscar De La Hoya is making a comeback.


Its natural for people to speculate when something like this supposedly happens, especially when people close to the scene are putting the information out there. More so when its unexpected and with someone who isn't elderly or ill.

No one is saying anything bad, they are just curious to what has happened. I think if its to stop speculation then they should close the whole thread until someone officially releases a statement.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Is this connected to the Burns fight? RIP.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I am not the only person that suggested its not appropriate to discuss how a man died based on rumors. If you cannot figure out why thats the case....


No one is being disrespectful,no one is saying anything other than it's tragic that he died and worse if he took his own life.
You'd think people were mocking.My first post regarding it possibly being suicide was about as respectful as you can get as I do have some experience on the matter.
I just don't see what the problem is with respectfully wondering if the poor guy felt the need to take his own life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its natural for people to speculate when something like this supposedly happens, especially when people close to the scene are putting the information out there. More so when its unexpected and with someone who isn't elderly or ill.
> 
> No one is saying anything bad, they are just curious to what has happened. I think if its to stop speculation then they should close the whole thread until someone officially releases a statement.


If a friend or family member had died and people were speculating it was suicide when it wasn't I would be pretty pissed off. I think most would. Being natural doesn't make it right.

Not going to argue this point anymore. Respect to his family.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Dean phoned around a fair few people on Sunday and Monday so unfortunately it looks pretty clear what happened. Very sad


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

It's not necessarily disrespectful but it could well be inaccurate and it's a bit close to the bone if you ask me given this whole thing happened a matter of hours ago. 

I just think we can allay our curiosity for 24 hours until the situation is clarified, in all honesty, it's probably true because no one has actually said how it happened and there seems to be little other explanation as he seemed fit and healthy. 

If it's not true though and it was an accident this could be quite upsetting for people close to him to read, that's all I am saying.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fair enough.
All I was saying was that if Dean had passed,it was very sad and if he felt the need to take his own life,then that only makes it more tragic.
If that causes offence to anybody(and in particular,Dean's friends and family) then I genuinely apologise.There was certainly no offence intended.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fair enough.
> All I was saying was that if Dean had passed,it was very sad and if he felt the need to take his own life,then that only makes it more tragic.
> If that causes offence to anybody(and in particular,Dean's friends and family) then I genuinely apologise.There was certainly no offence intended.


thats cool mate. I hope its not the case because that is the worst way to go imo.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Really sad R.I.P.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fair enough.
> All I was saying was that if Dean had passed,it was very sad and if he felt the need to take his own life,then that only makes it more tragic.
> If that causes offence to anybody(and in particular,Dean's friends and family) then I genuinely apologise.There was certainly no offence intended.


I totally agree it's absolutely tragic should it be the case, I'm sure we will get a chance to discuss it if so and I don't think you caused any offence either was just saying perhaps we should all keep to the facts for now until we know the score properly I wasn't directly pointing towards anyone in particular mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> thats cool mate. I hope its not the case because that is the worst way to go imo.


It's a tough one to even answer without going back to speculation Rob,but I hope you're right.

And maybe tomorrow would be a better time for us all to discuss it.
Whatever happened,it's a sad loss for the domestic game.Always seemed a good bloke and I always remember reading a book on Steve Marriott and found that Dean was a very charitable soul.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I totally agree it's absolutely tragic should it be the case, I'm sure we will get a chance to discuss it if so and I don't think you caused any offence either was just saying perhaps we should all keep to the facts for now until we know the score properly I wasn't directly pointing towards anyone in particular mate.


No worries mate.I didn't feel anyone was digging anyone out.Just thought my posts were being taken wrong but it was my mistake.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh shit..RIP. sad news.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Awful news.

RIP


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Absolutely devastated to hear of this RIP Dean Powell, truly awful news...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

RIP Dean. Thoughts with his family, fighters and friends. Mr Warren has lost a massive piece of his promotion and so has the sport. His matchmaking made get laughed at but it's earned plenty of champions. He knew the game and the game here loved him.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Cant believe it, I saw on Arnie's Instagram that he died, even more shocking was the way it apparently happened... RIP!!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Dean phoned around a fair few people on Sunday and Monday so unfortunately it looks pretty clear what happened. Very sad


oh man thats really sad, fckn tragic stuff...


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Horrible news. R.I.P.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

terrible news RIP always seemed like a decent guy and did some good corner work for Joe Calzaghe, Benn and Khan


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunning news to walk into. Very sad. Really enjoyed the bit of TV work he did on Boxnation as well. Thought he could have been good doing it. RIP


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Really hope these rumours on how he died aren't the case, absolutely tragic if they are. Really hope there's a tribute to him of some sort on the 21st September. Regardless of what people made of his and Frank's matchmaking the bloke was a genuinely nice fella who helped many young British boxers on their way up, hundreds of boxers from world champions to novices have all said it today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Really hope these rumours on how he died aren't the case, absolutely tragic if they are. Really hope there's a tribute to him of some sort on the 21st September. Regardless of what people made of his and Frank's matchmaking the bloke was a genuinely nice fella who helped many young British boxers on their way up, hundreds of boxers from world champions to novices have all said it today.


He will have just been doing what he was instructed to do. If Frank had wanted tough fights, he would have got them.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocking! RIP.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He will have just been doing what he was instructed to do. If Frank had wanted tough fights, he would have got them.


This isnt the time or the place.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Crazy. Really awful scenes. RIP and thoughts go out to those close to him.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a sad loss of course primarily to his family and friends but also to British boxing.

Was there a more hard working man in sport and although his job is always described as matchmaker I think his strengths lay in the corner,in the gym,managing fighters etc basically dean Powell was the man who did everything in boxing and it was with the fighters he excelled.
He was hugely knowledgeable with great contacts and was popular with everyone.it didn't matter what show you were watching he was there whether it was warren or not.

Sad sad day and I expect frank to mark the September 21st show in some way as an act of rememberance for a man who was old school and the likes of which you won't see much of anymore.


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

Shocked - one of them guys who was probaly taken for granted at shows and the limelight on fight night but played a very important role both in the corner and behind the scenes.

But more importantly a man has lost his life - really sad to hear he has passed.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn, RIP. :-(


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

RIP, so sad when anybody in boxing dies but especially when its someone who's still quite young.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Tragic news. RIP


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Really sad, seemed like a nice guy, think he was a good man to have in the corner too, RIP.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

R.I.P. used to laugh at him speaking over the trainers advice between rounds. Sometimes it seemed he had more of a clue than the trainer.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> R.I.P. used to laugh at him speaking over the trainers advice between rounds.* Sometimes it seemed he had more of a clue than the trainer*.


Dean Powell >> Enzo Calzaghe


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

mishima said:


> Dean Powell >> Enzo Calzaghe


You gotta give Enzo credit for spawning a G. That little arrogant bellend must've been injecting his balls with peds before smashing Mrs Calz into conceiving their superior athlete son.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Thoughts with the family I hope they can find some consolation in the amount of affection and respect that has been shown by fans and fighters alike.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh jesus this is sad, I've been away all week and never knew till now. Terrible news


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Good bloke, will be missed.


----------



## Czech Hooker (Jun 4, 2013)

You just never know who is capable of doing something like that. It's fucking horrific and tragic and a waste of life and for him not to know how many people genuinely cared about him and would have done anything to make him see sense or get help. Don't like to say it, but for what reason would someone do this if there was nothing already apparent? It knocked me for 6 to be honest, and I don't know what to make of it. So frustrating and such a waste. I fucking despise this world sometimes.


----------



## Bristolcityfc (Jan 25, 2013)

As everyone has said so sad R.I.P Dean


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure if we're allowed to post links but there was an article in the Independent on Dean Powell's apparent suicide, says that they are going to do a count to ten before the opening of the ring bell goes at The Copperbox this Saturday in his honour which is fitting. The article says that he sent a text to allegedly or someone in their camp asking them to look after his family just before it happened so seems that it was pre meditated. More men lose their lives to suicide in the UK now than road accidents, aids, and murder combined, and it's still increasing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Not sure if we're allowed to post links but there was an article in the Independent on Dean Powell's apparent suicide, says that they are going to do a count to ten before the opening of the ring bell goes at The Copperbox this Saturday in his honour which is fitting. The article says that he sent a text to allegedly or someone in their camp asking them to look after his family just before it happened so seems that it was pre meditated. More men lose their lives to suicide in the UK now than road accidents, aids, and murder combined, and it's still increasing.


Yeah.

If you read warrens column from Saturday he gives the version of events from his perspective and he is open about the circumstances and timeline.


----------

